# Zapco...WOW



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Deal and a half right here: 

New Zapco DC Reference DC750 2 DC1100 1 DC SRL Car Amp Audiophile Package | eBay

New Zapco DC Reference DC350 2 DC500 1 DC SRL Car Amp Audiophile Package | eBay


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah, I had a customer in last year that bought from this ebay seller, i got the amp and it was BNIB and installed it for him also they are an old Zapco Dealer, I guess they are just moving the old stock out..


:thumbsup:


----------



## takeabao (Jul 18, 2005)

WOW.

That's a deal.


----------



## jcarver (May 28, 2012)

Just a little buyer beware on this. A few months ago I was reading where some guy purchased a zapco amp bnib from a legit online store at a "to good to be true price". A couple months later he was having problems with it and sent it back to zapco. They told him that he had just purchased a fake/bstock and they wouldn't warranty it. It turned out that the buildhouse sold the products that didn't pass inspection to someone, they were repaired, then sold as new genuine products at discounted prices. 

I'm not saying this seller is doing that but its a possibility and just something to keep a look out for.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

i have bought my DC 350.2 from this guy a few months back. still working fine and is great to deal with.


----------

